

Five Mind-blowing things science still cant explain. - nav
http://www.mindopenerz.com/5-mind-blowing-things-science-still-cant-explain/

======
KennyCason
This hurts me a bit to read. Many of these phenomena have scientific
explanations or at least some very credible research. :/

~~~
xyzzy123
Yeah it strikes me as weird too when you could go a lot simpler and list
things like "consciousness" or "time".

------
foofdawg
Sailing Stones were (allegedly) recently figured out.

[http://www.livescience.com/37492-sailing-stones-death-
valley...](http://www.livescience.com/37492-sailing-stones-death-valley-
moving-rocks.html)

